# need a cobia recipe



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

i have some cobia my buddy gave me and need a good recipe thats not to complicated for it


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Salt and Pepper
Brush with extra virgin olive oil
Grilled
Done
hmm hmm Good
Thanks Neil.


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

squeeze lemon juice over it , gring some fresh black pepper , toss it on the grill . leave the salt off till ya go to eat it ( dries the fish when cooking )
derf


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Take fillet and marinate in Itiallian dressing, remove fillets and add pepper or whatever seasonings you like. Put in foil and add marinade to foil. Fold foil over to close off and put on grill. When foil pops open its done.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

The Old Fox Hill Pot Roast.

Taters, Onions Carrots and Garlic, a little lemon juice, wrap the whole deal in foil and bake in 350 oven for one hour.

My, My. tastes just like heaven.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

striperswiper said:


> i have some cobia my buddy gave me and need a good recipe thats not to complicated for it


take a slab over ta my house and I'll cook it..and I'll even let ya know how it tastes like


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

you'll have yours this week..... since im the first member of the AC in 2005 with a hersey bar  

although teo is down lookin for them for a whole week, but we all know how thats gonna turn out.... future MD'er.


----------

